# cutting arrow down change spine?



## dxtsealey (Jul 27, 2009)

Does cutting the arrow to the correct draw length stiffen the spine? For instance carbon express maxima 3-d selects are .404 on the website, does cutting them down to 28" change the spine and if so by how much? a little or a lot. Reason asking been bare shaft tuning and my unflecthed arrows are constantly hitting to right of the fletched arrows by about 10". I shoot at 60#'s and a 27" draw. Arrows are cut to 28". Is it possible to be weak spined with these arrows. I also shoot a 100 grain field tip.


----------



## passinthru82 (May 8, 2010)

Try shooting a lighter field tip, or lowering the poundage on your bow or both, see if the POI changes and that should let you know if you have a spine problem.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*Yes*

I'm 28"DL and I cut my arrows down to 27". Cutting arrows shorter will stiffen the arrow but not by a great deal, for example I used to shot 29"DL and all my arrows were 28". I would shoot a 125g field tip and than a 125g broadhead and the braodhead would hit 4" right at 25m, put a 100g BH in (to stiffen the srine) and they would hit together. So I got some new arrows cut at 27" thinking that would stiffen them up, but I still have the same problem BH hit 3" right of FT (brought it over a little) at 25m. You might get them alot stiffer cutting them down to 26" depending on your rest. Cheers Brett
p.s. you can chase the FT with BH by adjusting the rest, but I find it throws out my walk back tunning.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

To answer your question, yes, cutting a arrow shorter does increase spine, but not overly so unless real short. You didn't say whether you tried adjusting the rest to bring the two together. So?

Here goes; At 60 pounds of draw weight I wouldn't think your arrows would be underspined. Still, try a 90 or 80 gr tip.

I'd do a Walk back tune up or French to tune just to see what would happen. More than likely a improvement.

I shot CX 200s (26" long with overdraw) for a few years, abet a tad shorter with 90 gr tips, but my bow was set to 62 pounds with 29 inches of draw - 295 fps was pretty easy to crank out. Accuracy was outstanding. Placed, won and dropped a deer with that combination. I was a little hesitant using a arrow that weighed only 324 grs, but the arrow didn't seem to exit the deer any slower than my normal 380 gr arrow.

I don't care for tuning to get bare shaft and fletched shafts to hit the same point of impact. I consider it a total waste of time and effort, just like getting field points and fixed broadheads to hit together. Are you going to shoot game or competition with bare shafts? When hunting what should be your real concern, your broadheads hitting where you aim or hitting with your field points? How many days do you hunt compared to shooting 3D, some other archery events or just playing around?

I got it this way; Why beat yourself to death to get to some point of accuracy that really isn't that much of a benefit? And then go through the same all over again when strings, rest or something else is replaced? I'd rather be playing.

Do a search in this forum. I've a few Posts that show what a bow can do by all but throwing the bow together. Here's my last Post that might example
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1241721


----------



## dxtsealey (Jul 27, 2009)

has a chance to take 2 quick shots before the rain came down. Shot ACC .390's. Seemed to close the gap by half, down to about 6". Want to take a few more shots and try a 85 grain tip on the unfletched. After that I should have this spine thing figured out. Will report back whe the rain stops.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

You didn't mention what kind of bow you are shooting. The new speed bows, with IBO ratings of 330 plus, require stiffer arrows than "regular" bows with IBO ratings around 310 to 320. My 60 lb. Katera, for instance, shows a slightly weak spine reaction with this same arrow at 27" if I use a 100 grain head. Going to a 75 gr. head puts it about right in the middle.

But if you are shooting a regular bow like a SBXT or a Vectrix, spine should be good. Might just be a tuning issue.


----------



## dxtsealey (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, here are the final results. Easton ACC .390's are a go. Arrows stacked right together at 10 yards and twenty yards. Now here is the kicker, I put a 85 grain tip on the unfletched arrow and it went to the right about 7". Weird, I thought a lighter tip made an arrow stiffer? Anybody have a comment?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Sometimes you just have to discard results gotten from paper tuning or bareshaft tuning and move on . . . . .


----------



## Bpgarchery1 (10 mo ago)

dxtsealey said:


> Ok, here are the final results. Easton ACC .390's are a go. Arrows stacked right together at 10 yards and twenty yards. Now here is the kicker, I put a 85 grain tip on the unfletched arrow and it went to the right about 7". Weird, I thought a lighter tip made an arrow stiffer? Anybody have a comment?


I’ve had fixed broadheads ‘float’ like this.


----------

